# Shaw Cable services increase



## SN1 (Nov 27, 2015)

I noticed my bill was higher this month; phone up $2, cable up $2 and Internet up $5 (plus taxes). Had a closer look at the bill and found this notice:

"Starting August 1, 2017, the regular prices for your Shaw services increased by $9.00, plus applicable taxes. If you are on a promotional offer or 2-year ValuePlan with a price guarantee, this increase will not affect the monthly fees for your base services until the promotional period or 2-year ValuePlan term ends. Any Theme Packs or add-ons may be subject to an increase. Visit shaw.ca/serviceinfo for more information."

I called in for renegotiation.

(please don't judge me because I still have a land line)


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

I can't bring myself to drop the landline either. However, the missus is only on a pre-paid/pay&talk plan for her cell so she gets value yakking with her family and friends on the landline. 

It's a given that everything creeps up. In some ways it's been more painful after I started tracking our expenses and visually seeing all of our regular services creep up: Hydro/electic, gas, insurance, property tax, and cable & telecom.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i like shaw but am considering switching to a cellphone and juce for internet

i have the $10 home phone "for life" according to shaw so that makes me hesitate

i can save about $25 on cable by going to juce, not sure if its worth it ... i can keep cable and then get another phone number as a backup

don't know what to do


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

We pay $15 a gig for wireless data overage.

Rogers raised it to $70 a gig for new plans...........an almost 500% increase.

These telcos are price gouging Canadians and the CRTC appears helpless.

Terminate and replace all the CRTC members.


----------



## OutofBounds (Dec 7, 2016)

sags said:


> Terminate and replace all the CRTC members.


Eliminate the CRTC altogether and allow proper competition in the market place.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i just sold my bce
i still have telus and will leave it at that
the whole damn industry is ripe for some kind of correction via a usa based entry or legislation or real crtc oversight
these guys are just ripping people off compared to what people are paying in europe and the usa


----------



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

I called Cogeco and had a very friendly chat with their CASE who then put me in touch with client retentions.

I expressed my frustration with the "kids" (who, just between us, are adult children) running over our internet cap even after I warned them. And I expressed my frustration of having to monitor our usage so that my wife and I would stop using Netflix by the last week of the month.

He ended up knocking more than $35 a month off our bill and upgrading us to unlimited internet.

They've always been willing to negotiate but I also conduct it in a friendly non confrontational way.


----------



## FinancialFreedom (Aug 18, 2015)

I've also noticed their prices keep going up. I've been calling every 3-6 months for the last year and a half to negotiate it down. Every time they call I seem to get it down $40/month, but it only lasts either 3 months or 6 months, so I have to recall(one of the first times I called the customer retention rep even told me to do this, "I can lower it but only for 3 months on a promotional rate, after 3 months you will have to call back in to get the promotional rate again"). I've been looking into their new BlueSky TV bundles. Anyone know anything about them? They seem like a bit better deal. Locked in for 2 years but seems cheaper and you get the fastest internet. 

I think the bundles started at $70/month for first year then jumped to $120, and go as high as $100/month for first year jumping to $160 in second year.

They also have the normal shaw bundles, but they're a bit more expensive and don't come with as much. I don't even know what the difference is besides bluesky having voice activated pvr lol

Here is the link: https://www.shaw.ca/bundles/


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

As a Shaw shareholder, I recommend that you go ahead and pay the increased charges without complaint. Definitely don't switch to a small independent ISP, cheap VIOP and Netflix --- definitely stay with Shaw.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

We have VOIP for landline. Costs $60 per year. No biggie.

As for Shaw and other telcos, they have to make money somehow and rising prices to consumers is the key path. Depending upon where you live, you can always vote with your wallet.

Certainly everything creeps up over time....


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

I got a 2 year promo for internet, tv and a landline at about 50% off. Now I just have to remember to switch companies after 2 years, depending on who has a promo, because there's no way I'm going to pay double my current pricing. The regular pricing is outrageous.


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

My dividends from BCE, Shaw, and Telus more that cover my phone, internet, and TV bills. 
So when they increase my bill, it just means to me that the stock price increase and dividend increases will eventually more than cover the bill.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

FinancialFreedom said:


> I've also noticed their prices keep going up. I've been calling every 3-6 months for the last year and a half to negotiate it down. Every time they call I seem to get it down $40/month, but it only lasts either 3 months or 6 months, so I have to recall(one of the first times I called the customer retention rep even told me to do this, "I can lower it but only for 3 months on a promotional rate, after 3 months you will have to call back in to get the promotional rate again"). I've been looking into their new BlueSky TV bundles. Anyone know anything about them? They seem like a bit better deal. Locked in for 2 years but seems cheaper and you get the fastest internet.
> 
> I think the bundles started at $70/month for first year then jumped to $120, and go as high as $100/month for first year jumping to $160 in second year.
> 
> ...


How I read into it. Shaw's got a big push on win market share with price incentives for 2 reasons: 
1. Telus is playing catch-up with its Internet product. It's rolling out fibre and is close to halfway done. Shaw has about another 2 year window of advantage before Telus has the bulk of its fibre rolled out to all of its key areas. 
2. Shaw's new BlueSky platform licensed from Comcast requires new hardware. I think Shaw is trying to migrate as many of their customers as possible to the new BlueSky platform to get some momentum on it. 

Once the Internet window closes and they've migrated enough customers onto BlueSky, the promotions will become more limited and the regular price creeps will continue.


----------

